# Please share the knowledge with regards to ohms...



## KingSize (24/6/16)

Hey all

So I'm possibly going to get my hands on my first mech mod in the next few days.

I have done some research on Ohms law and all that but I just want to make sure that I understand it all before blowing my face off...

I will probably be using an LG Chocolate battery or a Pinkie - it is a squonk mod so its single 18650...

If I use the LG Chocolate which I think is a 20amp battery - whats the lowest safest Ni80 build that I can do? Do the Pinkie batteries have the same Amperage? I have re-wrapped my chocolate and my pinkie...

I also have 2 AWT batteries which are 40Amps...

Any shared knowledge will be most appreciated!

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (24/6/16)

KingSize said:


> Hey all
> 
> So I'm possibly going to get my hands on my first mech mod in the next few days.
> 
> ...



First of all, NO battery is 40amps or even 30 amps for that matter. Please read here https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blogs/mooch.256958/

You will find it hard to find a battery that has continuous current of more than 20-25 amps. For a 20 amp battery a 0.25 ohm build is quite safe, but if you go lower than that, then you start approaching the limit of the battery and risk it heating up and venting. For lower builds than that, you need to have a dual battery device that is wired/set up in parallel so the batteries can share the load, but the voltage will still be 4.2 volts.

Check out Steam-Engine.org http://www.steam-engine.org/ohm.asp on ohms law and what coils to build for specific current draws.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (24/6/16)

@KingSize , which mech mod are you going to get?


----------



## KingSize (24/6/16)

thanks @zadiac! I have been building coils for a while now on my regulated mods and I like the performance of a coil / build which comes out at 0.3-0.4 ohms... so I will probably aim for 0.35ohms...

If I do get the mod its just a basic squonker - the Scans KUI, so its a single battery mod.

So you recon I'd be safe building 0.35ohms with my batteries?

Shot alot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KingSize (24/6/16)

Also, I know that it is recommended that one uses an Ohm reader to build for mech mods but I don't want to buy one unnecessarily... can I just put it onto one of my regulated mods to read the ohms? Is it safe enough to do that?


----------



## zadiac (24/6/16)

Yes you can do that. You will be safe with a 0.35 ohm coil.


----------



## KingSize (24/6/16)

Thanks again bro - just so we're on the same page - it will be a dual coil build coming out at 0.35ohms..... all good right?


----------



## KingSize (24/6/16)

Another question - when I was starting to build coils I would sometimes get it wrong and the coil would touch the inside of the chimney... I will obviously only use a RDA on the mech mod but theoretically, if a coil touched a chimney or a post on a mech mod would it go bang?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

Wooooo.
You think a LG HG2 is 20amp.

Also I wouldn't use those batteries for a high drain mech mod.

Also what type of wire have you been using.

What is a hybrid mech mod

I got give so much grief when I started asking about my first mech mod.

I've even made a Excel sheel to not only help me.
But also understand
Wire thickness factor in terms of volt drop on a 2 strand parrallel build compared to 1st rand parrallel build.


----------



## KingSize (24/6/16)

@Mark121m the specs for the Chocolate batteries say that they are 20A.

Which batteries would you suggest?


----------



## KingSize (24/6/16)

Mark121m said:


> Wooooo.
> You think a LG HG2 is 20amp. - That's what it says...
> 
> Also I wouldn't use those batteries for a high drain mech mod. - So what should I use?
> ...


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

Sure sure.

Have you seen the 18650 Mooch chart.
Latest was 23 6 2016.

Also only use Sony or Samsung for mech use.

Sony vtc3 / 4 / 5
Samsung 25r n smurfs
They all put out 20amp safely 
Much better then the LG Hg2 I have found.

Yea don't let the Coil touch the posts or chimneys


----------



## KingSize (24/6/16)

Mark121m said:


> Sure sure.
> 
> Have you seen the 18650 Mooch chart.
> Latest was 23 6 2016.
> ...



Thanks bud - I have a pink battery, that's a Samsung one right? I also have some AWT batteries...


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

Awt batteries
Red or yelliw or purple @ 25amp

Never used them

Pink Samsung is a 30Q @ 20amp


----------



## KingSize (24/6/16)

I have the red ones. They say 40amps even though more than one person has said that no battery can do that many amps....so why does it say that on the side?


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

My guess.
Manufacturer want the sales.

The only 40amp battery I know of
Is the Sony VTC3 
But they have been discontinued


----------



## KingSize (24/6/16)

Ok... so u recon I only use the Samsung pinkie or the AWT in the mech mod? Even though I'm NOT building lower than 0.3ohm? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

With building so high (above 0.2ohm)
You will be getting long n cool hits.

Also always build Parrallel coils.
With 0.35ohm
Youll be getting 11amps which is 44watt on your single battery mech

My 1st set of coils on my SMPL was a 0.2ohm dual wrap build.

On the limit of the 20amp range.
But yet I'm only getting 64 watts
With a load of 16amps


----------



## KingSize (24/6/16)

I like long and cool hits so I suppose 0.35ohms will be good AND SAFE for me 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

post image of MOD - i know sir vape sells them for 200 buck.
but just be sure and safe that you wanna go mech.


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

is this it


----------



## KingSize (24/6/16)

I just really want to try a squonker - have been vaping for 2 years now and building my own coils for over a year always on regulated mods. I think I understand that if I just don't build too low (I won't go lower than 0.3Ohms if I can help it), and I use safe reputable batteries I should be fine...

Someone has offered to give me their Scans KUI for free so I'm taking them up on the offer but just making sure that I know what I'm doing first


----------



## KingSize (24/6/16)

Mark121m said:


> is this it



Yes it is. Would love to find a better BF RDA for it though


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

RDA ive wanted a LUSH becoz of the holes on the side.
i have my twisted messes sq v2 and velocity they are really nice im happy.


----------



## KingSize (24/6/16)

I actually don't like RDA's because I chain vape and don't want to drip every few pulls.... So I'm really into RTAs - got a subtank, Aromamizer V1 and a Goblin mini v2.

Squonk squonk


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

normally i would advise to not using a tank at all on a mech.
but becoz this has a 510 connector then should be good to use


----------



## KingSize (24/6/16)

Cool thanks for the help bro

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (24/6/16)

@KingSize and @Mark121m , the LG HG2 is a 20 amp battery.
This is directly from mooch's battery table






With a dual coil of 0.35 ohm you are very safe with those batteries. Just make sure that they are authentic and not fake.
Check here to see how http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bad-news-on-lg-hg2s.t22653/page-2#post-372788

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Migs (24/6/16)

I'd not recommend the lgs, I'd rather opt in for Samsung 25rs, even tho they both do 20 amps, the samsung can handle higher amps better for long periods of time, you also have to make sure the 0.35 coil you going to build will fire up at 44 watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KingSize (24/6/16)

Thanks guys this is the kind of info I want 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/6/16)

Hi @KingSize - i agree with what @zadiac says

You should be safe with a 20A continuous battery at 0.33 ohms
The current draw at that ohmage on a fully charged battery ignoring volt drop is 12.7 amps
I=V/R
That gives you enough safety margin in case your ohm reader is slightly out or in case the battery has a slightly lower max continuous amp rating. One needs to build in these safety margins to account for these things.

The problem is that if you accidentally build incorrectly and say you land up at 0.2 ohms (which can happen eg if you are not concentrating or just make a mistake with the wraps or diameter etc). At 0.2 ohms, the current draw is 21 amps on a fresh 4.2V batt. That may start to introduce problems. Especially also if the battery is say a bit lower than a rated 20 amps. The point here is that even a smallish decline in ohms can increase the current draw quite dramatically. 

I have found that on single 18650 mech mods (my Reos) i am happiest at about the 0.45 to 0.6 ohm range. Not a super powerful vape but the battery tends to last much longer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/16)

PS - @KingSize 
I forgot to mention
You MUST check the fully assembled coil with the dripper cap on - when you check the ohms on the ohm reader of your regulated device. 
Just to make sure the wires are not touching where they arent supposed to touch.
The regulated mod will probably read no resistance or say "short" or something like that if there is a problem.

Its very tempting to just vape straight away on the mech, but this extra step is quite important in my opinion.

Has saved me once or twice from a potential mishap.

Another thing, the resistance can and often does change slightly when you pulse, wick and lube up the coil and wick setup. So its worth checking it once you are ready to vape with the wick installed and juiced up. If you are at 0.33 ohms you may find it goes a bit lower after all of this.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mark121m (25/6/16)

Right.
I've been in talks with a well known mech vaper here in sa.

There is so much more to think about when building coils that are to thick or to thin.
Which glow fast 1sec compared 4sec.
My builds have been quiet think lately and take awhile to glow.
Single strand parralel builds are the way to go.
More testing required


----------



## KingSize (25/6/16)

Thanks Silver and Mark!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (25/6/16)

KingSize said:


> I like long and cool hits so I suppose 0.35ohms will be good AND SAFE for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



If you like long and cool hits @ .35 better get yourself another atty as you will surely set your mouth on fire with the standard KUI atty using it like that

Source: Had one ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KingSize (25/6/16)

Yes this atty is tiny... seems like it's more for MTL hits  I have given up on it as the little conductor plate that sits between the button and the battery doesn't stay in place. So either it doesn't make any contact or it keeps contact without being pressed.... dodge!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (26/6/16)

With a 0.35ohm build
It's going to take very long for the Coil to glow.
You may put strain on the battery beca use you'll be pressing and pressing and won't be getting anything.
Just watch the battery + terminal.
Youll probably take 5 sec for the Coil to heat up.
That will be insanely long time.


----------



## Andre (26/6/16)

Mark121m said:


> With a 0.35ohm build
> It's going to take very long for the Coil to glow.
> You may put strain on the battery beca use you'll be pressing and pressing and won't be getting anything.
> Just watch the battery + terminal.
> ...


@Mark121m, I find it very difficult to follow the logic of your posts, both in this thread and in other threads. 

For example, in your response above, you aver that at 0.35 ohm coil will take very long to heat up. Under normal circumstances that is patently untrue.

So, we need some context. Maybe use the reply or quote button so that we can see what post(s) you are responding to, which might supply the context and circumstances to make sense of your reply.

Also maybe try to be less concise.

Not to hurt, but to try and help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

